# Christmas goodies!



## JimmyT (Dec 26, 2014)

So what did Santa bring everyone for Christmas? I must have been a pretty good boy this year. I got a floor corker, allinonewinepump & filter setup, another 6 gal carboy & handle, brew belt, some bottles and some corks! I have a birthday coming up in a few weeks so I might ask for a brute trash can to really get me going!


----------



## knockabout (Dec 26, 2014)

Santa must've come to my house right after yours. I got a floor corker, AIO wine pump, and a Muller Thrugau WE kit. OHBOY!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a refractometer and several pizza making accessories for my grill! And a 2009 Chateauneuf du Pape from my parents' trip to Provence earlier this year.


----------



## Fsim (Dec 26, 2014)

Allinonewinepump.. Just what I wanted!


----------



## Bergmann (Dec 26, 2014)

A wine pump ? not an all in one but very nice. 2 wine kits. I have never made kit wine so this will be interesting.


----------



## RegarRenill (Dec 26, 2014)

My wife thought she be funny and got me a piece of coal...said something about not listening and buying "more wine stuff"...I wasn't paying attention, I was too busy trying to figure out how to hang the baby's extra swing (new from my MIL) in my brew lab so I'd have more time down there


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2014)

A meat slicer for making beef jerky and a Drone


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 26, 2014)

Santa didn't bring me any winemaking stuff, but he did bring three bottles of Scotch, a set with 12 year-old, 15 year-old French Oak, and 18 year-old Glenlivet. I had to sample that 18 year-old first and it is wonderful.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 26, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> A meat slicer for making beef jerky and a Drone



I'd like to see how you make a drone with that meat slicer.


----------



## tmmii (Dec 26, 2014)

Girlfriend got me a 42 bottle wine rack and was really proud of how much it'll clean up the bottles in boxes. Her bubble popped when I told her that was only 3 1/2 cases. Lol


----------



## syncnite (Dec 27, 2014)

Sneakers. Bloody hell.


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> A meat slicer for making beef jerky and a Drone



I'm not even going to ask what you are going to do the a drone!:< but what kind of a meat grinder did you get? Mike wanted a Lem's #12, so I jokingly said this to our oldest and he bought it for him for Christmas!


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 27, 2014)

Drat, no wine stuff for me. My wife and I will be taking a weekend trip to the Big Apple next month to see "Wicked" on Broadway and hopefully do some fine dining. Something she's been wanting to do for a long time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Julie said:


> I'm not even going to ask what you are going to do the a drone!:< but what kind of a meat grinder did you get? Mike wanted a Lem's #12, so I jokingly said this to our oldest and he bought it for him for Christmas!



I did not get a grinder. I got a Chefs Choice 610 meat slicer. Since I do not hunt I have been using 80/20 hamburger for making beef sticks. I got a 5 pound sausage press from Gander Mountain and destroyed it after about 5 batches. I took it back and got a LEM 5lb press at the Field and Stream store and it is way better (metal gears and rod going to the handle). It was the handle that stripped out. Today I made a 10lb batch of Cracked Pepper beef sticks or 66.6 feet. It will rest in the refrigerator for about 6 hours, then I'll stick it in the food dehydrator for 4.5-5 hours.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 28, 2014)

That looks awesome, Dan!


----------



## heatherd (Dec 28, 2014)

I received a really nice set of deck chairs with cushions.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2014)

heatherd said:


> I received a really nice set of deck chairs with cushions.


Perfect timing for entertaining! LOL


----------



## JohnT (Dec 29, 2014)

Rodnboro said:


> Drat, no wine stuff for me. My wife and I will be taking a weekend trip to the Big Apple next month to see "Wicked" on Broadway and hopefully do some fine dining. Something she's been wanting to do for a long time.


 
I live close to the city (about 40 miles as the crow files). I have seen Wicked and have to say that it is by far the best show on Broadway! 

I got some tickets for a fiend that was Swiss, and she hated it. Stunned, I asked why. As it turns out, she never had seen the wizard of oz and was not familiar with the story.

Are you staying in the city? Need any recommendations?


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 30, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I live close to the city (about 40 miles as the crow files). I have seen Wicked and have to say that it is by far the best show on Broadway!
> 
> I got some tickets for a fiend that was Swiss, and she hated it. Stunned, I asked why. As it turns out, she never had seen the wizard of oz and was not familiar with the story.
> 
> Are you staying in the city? Need any recommendations?




We're staying around 3rd and 52nd. We took a family trip back in June and stayed in the same area. Quite a difference than South Georgia. Recommendations would be great. Thanks JohnT.


----------



## Jocelyn (Jan 5, 2015)

I got a wine kit from my aunt and uncle. They went to a wine store bought a kit and even made sure to buy the labels the shrinkwrap tops and wine bottle tops for resealing but no corks which i found amusing lol. It's a cru international syrah malbec i haven't tried anything in that line so it should be interesting. A thoughtful and confusing gift from my only family members who do not drink wine and vehemently refuse to try any of my homemade alcohol...


----------



## grapeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> A meat slicer for making beef jerky and a Drone


 

I thought you said a "clone". I thought what a handy present that would be...................


----------



## RaymondoChin (Jan 8, 2015)

I got a floor corker, a 120 bottle wine rack, and a really cool set of six wine glasses made from antlers ! Sorry bout the pic on its side.


----------



## barbiek (Jan 9, 2015)

floor corker, some wine bottles and beer bottles to bad I don't have anything to bottle right now  And after santa purchasing all these floor corkers for everyone I bet they will be on sale this or next month!


----------



## Dhaynes (Jan 9, 2015)

I must have been on the naughty list. All Santa brought me was a case of the shingles Christmas Eve :-(


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 9, 2015)

Dhaynes said:


> I must have been on the naughty list. All Santa brought me was a case of the shingles Christmas Eve :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making




Sorry to hear that. I hope your better now. I think shingles can linger around and last a month or so sometimes.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 9, 2015)

Dhaynes said:


> I must have been on the naughty list. All Santa brought me was a case of the shingles Christmas Eve :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


 

Shingles? No problem! just get yourself one of these....


I found this shingle remover, only 49.95 at Lowes!!!! 







Never let it be said that I wasn't helpful!!!!


----------



## jpike01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, Santa must have had a surplus of floor corkers this year.


----------



## jpike01 (Jan 26, 2015)

I used my new floor corker for the first time yesterday.


Felt like I was cheating!


----------



## peaches9324 (Jan 26, 2015)

I felt the same way! That is after I bottled a dozen with the hand corker out of habit had to incorporate the floor corker into the process!


----------



## barbl72 (Jan 26, 2015)

Care to share the beef stick recipe? Please?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2015)

barbl72 said:


> Care to share the beef stick recipe? Please?



Barb, I use a 80/20 mix of hamburg and then get the original seasoning mix from Gander Mountain or Field and Stream. I'm always looking for something different. I was in Youngstown near the Eastwood Mall yesterday looking for a cool store but only saw Gander Mountain. Do you make it now or are you thinking of making it?


----------



## barbl72 (Jan 27, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Barb, I use a 80/20 mix of hamburg and then get the original seasoning mix from Gander Mountain or Field and Stream. I'm always looking for something different. I was in Youngstown near the Eastwood Mall yesterday looking for a cool store but only saw Gander Mountain. Do you make it now or are you thinking of making it?



I bought a jerky gun online and it had some seasoning packets in it. Hubby doesn't like the hamburger as well as doing a steak, but it's ok. I got some recipes in the web for some teriyaki seasoned hamburger so I'll try that next. Don't know of any other stores in YO but Erie has a Field and Stream that has tons of jerky stuff.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 27, 2015)

barbl72 said:


> I bought a jerky gun online and it had some seasoning packets in it. Hubby doesn't like the hamburger as well as doing a steak, but it's ok. I got some recipes in the web for some teriyaki seasoned hamburger so I'll try that next. Don't know of any other stores in YO but Erie has a Field and Stream that has tons of jerky stuff.



Barb, do you live near Erie? This is a place I heard about in Buffalo, http://www.sausagemaker.com/ and also http://www.lemproducts.com/. Julie also mentioned a big place down near New Castle. I bought a 5 lb press at Gander Mountain but took it back and bout the one at Field and Stream. The one at Gander Mountain had nylon gears that stripped out quickly, Field and Stream is all metal for about $20 more. I can't do steak since I don't have a grinder but I can make jerky with it since I got a slicer. Next time you go to Field and Stream ask for Kieth. He is a wealth of information of jerky. He does a ton of it every year and teaches classes on it. Le me know next time you are around here.


----------



## Enologo (Feb 2, 2015)

I know this is a kinda super late post but December and January are a super busy time for me between the Holidays and birthdays etc. but this is what santa brought me for Christmas.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 2, 2015)

Enologo said:


> I know this is a kinda super late post but December and January are a super busy time for me between the Holidays and birthdays etc. but this is what santa brought me for Christmas.



You must have been VERY good.


----------



## Enologo (Feb 2, 2015)

Kinda like that thing about the little girl with the curl. When I'm good, I'm very very good and when I'm bad I'm even better. ::


----------

